# [Catalyst Host] KVM Launch Promo 256MB $5/m



## ryanarp (May 27, 2013)

As always the first thing that I want to say is *"Thank you"* to our clients. I know a lot of you are here and we really appreciate the opportunity to serve you.

I've said this in the past, and I want to repeat myself. A goal that we all have agreed on at Catalyst is that every step we take be executed with more power and precision than the previous. Our passion for this can be seen in our progression as a VPS provider. As we have grown, so have our products. From L5420 to E5-2620. From single power to A+B. From 4 drive RAID to 8 drive RAID. Every step was an indication of how we've grown and learned more about you and your needs.

Today I want to announce that we are launching our new KVM services and a new standard for nodes moving forward: SSD cached RAID. The benefit to you is even more of a buffer between you and your neighbors. The more abuse or unfortunate circumstances that the node requires before a performance hit effects you, the more consistent the quality of your services.

Allow me to introduce you to our new node,* TaylorSwift.*


2x E5-2620
128GB ECC RAM
6x 2TB SATA in HW RAID10
2x 240GB SSD in HW RAID1 for cache.
1Gbps network (CoreXchange Dallas)
A/B Power and Network Redundancy
*Enough rambling. Here's our offer!*​ ​*50% Off* Any *KVM Plan* for LIFE, During the *first 12 hours* of this post. *[KVM50]*
*40% Off* Any *KVM Plan* for LIFE, During the *first 24 hours* of this post. *[KVM40]*
*35% Off* any of our *OpenVZ or KVM Plans* for LIFE* [VPSB35]*
 
*EACH PLAN COMES WITH*


SolusVM Control Panel
Free DNS Hosting
Weekly Off Site Backup
Instant Setup
1Gbps Fair Share Port
*Test IP: http://192.211.54.101/test/*

--------------------------------------------------------
*Tall KVM*


RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+
15GB RAID10 Storage with SSD Cache
600GB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
*Price:* $10.00/month *$5.00/month **ORDER NOW *(KVM50) First 12 Hours
*Price:* $10.00/month *$6.00/month **ORDER NOW *(KVM40) First 24 Hours
*Price: *$10.00/month *$6.50/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
------------------------------------------------------
*Grande KVM*


RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+
30GB RAID10 Storage with SSD Cache
800GB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
*Price:* $20.00/month *$10.00/month **ORDER NOW *(KVM50) First 12 Hours
*Price:* $20.00/month *$12.00/month **ORDER NOW *(KVM40) First 24 Hours
*Price:* $20.00/month *$13.00/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
--------------------------------------------------------
*Venti KVM*


RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 3 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+
60GB RAID10 Storage with SSD Cache
1TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
*Price:* $30.00/month *$15.00/month **ORDER NOW *(KVM50) First 12 Hours
*Price:* $30.00/month *$18.00/month **ORDER NOW *(KVM40) First 24 Hours
*Price:* $30.00/month *$19.50/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
--------------------------------------------------------
*Trenta KVM*


RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+
120GB RAID10 Storage with SSD Cache
1.2TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4 Address
*Price:* $50.00/month *$25.00/month **ORDER NOW *(KVM50) 50% for LIFE First 12 Hours
*Price:* $50.00/month *$30.00/month **ORDER NOW* (KVM40) 40% for LIFE First 24 Hours 
*Price:* $50.00/month *$30.00/month **ORDER NOW *(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE
--------------------------------------------------------
 

*Check out our website for a listing of our OpenVZ Plans https://www.catalysthost.com*​


----------



## wdq (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations on the new node. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Zach (May 27, 2013)

Awesome guys! Great hardware! Good luck with KVM


----------



## Ivan (May 27, 2013)

Awesome new node and fantastic name for it.


----------



## johnlth93 (May 27, 2013)

You got a node named* *TaylorSwift?

AWESOME


----------



## Francisco (May 27, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> You got a node named* *TaylorSwift?
> 
> AWESOME


It goes through harddrives like no ones business. Then it writes angry logs to the RAID card every time.

I'll go sit in the corner.

Francisco


----------



## jarland (May 27, 2013)

Francisco said:


> It goes through harddrives like no ones business. Then it writes angry logs to the RAID card every time.I'll go sit in the corner.Francisco


And now you see why we did it hahaha


Apparently I used up my "thanks" allotment.


----------



## ryanarp (May 27, 2013)

We do what we can  We went through a lot of different names, would share them, but need to save them for future nodes. 



johnlth93 said:


> You got a node named* *TaylorSwift?
> 
> AWESOME


I would love to see someone parody one of her songs to tell this story. 



Francisco said:


> It goes through harddrives like no ones business. Then it writes angry logs to the RAID card every time.
> 
> I'll go sit in the corner.
> 
> Francisco


----------



## notFound (May 27, 2013)

Awesome stuff, can we upgrade plans at any time and keep the discount with it?


----------



## ryanarp (May 27, 2013)

Can be deleted, tried to edit and include quote from above.


----------



## ryanarp (May 27, 2013)

notFound said:


> Awesome stuff, can we upgrade plans at any time and keep the discount with it?


Yep all promo codes are lifetime promo codes. So you can upgrade as much as your heart desires


----------



## AdamR (May 27, 2013)

Damn, I'm tempted... But I already have a 256 from RamNode. :\


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 27, 2013)

Join ussss...  You know you want to...  

Disclaimer: I work for Catalyst.


----------



## ConnerCG (May 27, 2013)

@AdamR -- you can have both, I do!


----------



## jarland (May 27, 2013)

Heck I've got a couple from RamNode


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 27, 2013)

jarland said:


> Heck I've got a couple from RamNode


 

Erm...  20 RamNode VPSes doesn't count as a couple Jarland.


----------



## jarland (May 27, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Erm...  20 RamNode VPSes doesn't count as a couple Jarland.


14


----------



## Nick_A (May 27, 2013)

teehee

I should just hire Jarland for marketing and give him the VPSs for payment.


----------



## tdc-adm (May 27, 2013)

Congratulation Catalyst team  BTW, I hope all other providers have the speedtest page like yours, very useful.


----------



## ryanarp (May 27, 2013)

tdc-adm said:


> Congratulation Catalyst team  BTW, I hope all other providers have the speedtest page like yours, very useful.


It is definitely a neat little addition to be able to test your own speed to our servers.


----------



## jarland (May 28, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> teehee
> 
> 
> I should just hire Jarland for marketing and give him the VPSs for payment.


Would there be anything left to market?


----------



## mikho (May 28, 2013)

I like this, a Catalyst offer turns out to a marketing gimmick for RamNode...

 h34r:


----------



## darknessends (May 28, 2013)

Thank god, not forced to keep offers below 7.


----------



## peppr (Jun 9, 2013)

Not surprised with the node name, witnessing how much of a retarded trollbot the "founders" have been on LET. The only provider I detest and have blacklisted personally. Good luck with your trolling @jarland and @ryanarp. Show some funny S*** for your own threads as well.


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Why the hate @peppr?  You aren't a big CVPS/CC fan, are you?

Catalyst runs a good operation and are honest folks. That's way more than I can say about _many _providers on LET/LEB.


----------



## peppr (Jun 9, 2013)

This has nothing to do with CC/CVPS at all. I am not affiliated to any provider. 

This hate was hard earned by @jarland and cemeted by @ryanarp when they tried to sell their "Catalyst bu**hurt cream", while bragging about honesty and transparency. I am just returning the favor here. Honest is a word which is used out of context most of the time so please don't mention it.


----------



## ryanarp (Jun 9, 2013)

As we have said before the microphone is yours @peppr. All we ask is that you speak honestly, which means not making false accusations against a company you have never done business with. I checked our website and currently we do not sell any form of this "bu**hurt cream" you speak of. However i can definitely see there is a market for it. Thank you for your interest in our services


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Ahh so @peppr wantes to return the free sample of Catalyst butthurt cream    Did he check the refund and ToS  ?

I missed the LET thread with this whole comical reference.  Someone have a link so I can chuckle some.


----------



## jarland (Jun 9, 2013)

http://atheistatlarge.org/articles/uploads/2010/12/rev.dawgmaspatentedbutthurtcream.jpg


----------

